# suite à / au



## Ceresangel

*Suite à un problème informatique, voici ma nouvelle adresse mail.

*Cette phrase me pause des difficultés car elle résulte d'un langage formel que je dois utiliser dans un cadre professionnel...et notamment la traduction du voici.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## LaosLos

Hola

Voici yo lo traduciría literalmente por "he aquí", pero en un contexto profesional no es muy adecuado. Así que para tu frase lo más adecuado, a mí entender, sería:

"Debido a un problema informático, les comunico mi nueva dirección de correo electrónico"

Hasta pronto


----------



## kyoku

hola, yo diría:

debido a un problema informático, aqui tiene (esta es, o he aqui) mi nueva dirección de correo electrónico.

salut


----------



## Ceresangel

¡Gracias!
Je savais bien qu'il y avait un moyen de contourner le problème et d'éviter le voici...! Le tout c'était de trouver.


----------



## Mallavia

Nueva pregunta​
Hola para la traducción de esta frase: "Suite à des corrections et corrections apportées" dudo entre estas opciones:

"Tras las correcciones y precisiones aportadas
"tras correcciones y precisiones aportadas
"Después de proporcionar correcciones y precisiones

No sé muy bien, ¿que os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola mallavia:

 La primera puede ser también, pero definitivamente la tercera  me parece estupenda.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## afaf

Nueva pregunta​

espero una correccion del seguiente
 Suite à notre visite à votre pays et la recherche dans le cadre d’investissement pouvant généré une plus value financière, mais surtout culturelle pour le rayonnement de votre région et de notre groupe.

sugiero :

Despues de nuestra visita en su país y la búsqueda que hacemos en el marco de  inversión que puede generar una financiera valida, y sobre todo cultural para el desarollo  de su región y de nuestro grupo

Gracias de ante mano


----------



## pacobabel

Suite à notre visite à votre pays et la recherche dans le cadre d’investissement pouvant généré une plus value financière, mais surtout culturelle pour le rayonnement de votre région et de notre groupe.

sugiero :

Despues de nuestra visita en su país y la búsqueda que hacemos en el marco de inversión que puede generar una financiera valida, y sobre todo cultural para el desarollo de su región y de nuestro grupo

Tras nuestra visita A su país y la investigación en un marco de inversión que pueda generar una plusvalía financiera, pero sobre todo cultural, orientada al desarrollo de su región y de nuestro grupo

Entiendo: 1.que donde dice "généré" debería decir générer.
2. Que esa frase no está completa (falta la segunda parte; si no, es un anacoluto, una incoherencia sintáctica).
Ilalliqa,
p.


----------



## Tina.Irun

afaf said:


> espero una correccion del seguiente


 
Mi propuesta:

Suite à notre visite à votre pays et _à_  la recherche _effectuée _ dans le cadre d’investissements pouvant générer une plus-value financière  et surtout culturelle pour le rayonnement de votre région et de notre groupe, _ ..... (un peu lourd)_



Después de nuestra visita a su país y  de la búsqueda realizada en el marco de inversiones que puedan  generar una   plusvalía financiera  y sobre todo cultural para el desarrollo de su región y de nuestro grupo, ....(continuar la frase)


----------



## lulukay89

Nueva pregunta​
hola!!
à votre avis, comment je pourrais traduire ceci : 
"Suite à ma visite dans votre magasin le 2 mars, je vous envoie mon CV ainsi que ma lettre de motivation. Bonne réception." 
Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## swift

lulukay89 said:


> hola!!
> à votre avis, comment je pourrais traduire ceci :
> "Suite à ma visite dans votre magasin le 2 mars, je vous envoie mon CV ainsi que ma lettre de motivation. Bonne réception."
> Merci d'avance ;-)



"Suite à" es una fórmula de inicio de frase en las misivas francesas. Puedes traducirlo "tras la visita".

"Bonne réception" es una fórmula de cortesía de cierre: "Espero que los reciba correctamente".


----------



## lulukay89

Merci Beaucoup!!! ;-)


----------



## LaPleineLune

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola,

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase:

Suite à l'invitation du comité universitaire....nous vous prions de bien vouloir...

Bueno lo que más me cuesta traducir al español, es "suite à".

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## caroleondex

Bonjour,

J'ai un peu de mal à traduire la phrase suivante :
"Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que Mme X est nommée Responsable Commerciale pour l’Espagne suite au départ de Mr Y."

Voici ma traduction :
"Tenemos el placer de informarle que la Sra X es nombrada Responsable Comercial para España sigiendo el principio des Sr Y."

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## blink05

En espagnol on le dirait plutôt en passé: "ha sido nombrada".
"suite au départ" = "tras la partida"

Saludos.


----------



## caroleondex

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse rapide.
Je suppose que "Tras la partida" doit se positionner au début de ma phrase :
 
"Tras la partida de Sr Y, tenemos el placer de informarle que la Sra X ha sido nombrada Responsable Comercial para España.

Ou puis-le laisser à la fin de ma phrase, car je souhaite commencer par qq. chose de positif ?
"Tenemos el placer de informarle que la Sra X ha sido nombrada Responsable Comercial para España,  tras la partida de Sr Y.
???
 
MERCI


----------



## blink05

Les deux sont acceptables, comme en français.

Je trouve qu'en français comme en espagnol, c'est un peu plus "beau" de le mettre au début, mais que ça ne gène pas de le positionner après.

Saludos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

La frase está bien menos "tras la partida".
Para ser positivos, se podría decir: "para sustituir al Sr..."

Nota: seguir -siguiendo.


----------



## GURB

_Suite à_ est réservé à la langue de l'administration exprime la conséquence.
*...a consecuencia de la partida*
Un saludo


----------



## campanillalove

Nueva pregunta
​ Tengo otro problema con este texto, en la frase: 
*L’accouchement prématuré suite au déclenchement avant terme du travail représente plus de 50 % de tous les cas.*
*Mi intento: El parto prematuro tras la activación prematura del trabajo representa más del 50% de todos los casos. :-(*
No sé a qué se refiere "suite au déclenchement avant terme du travail", alguna propuesta?
PD: no sé si al ser otra palabra la tengo que colocar en otro post, pero como es sobre el mismo tema... Por favor, decidme si tengo que cambiarlo de sitio y publicar una entrada con "suite au déclenchement" o si puede dejarse aqui por tratarse del mismo tema. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## blink05

Hola hola:

La idea es expresar consecuencia. "tras el" + "debido a". Puede resumirse en "a consecuencia de".

Te envío 2 threads que pueden servirte para esta pregunta:
suite au départ
suite à

Saludos.


----------



## Paquita

> No sé a qué se refiere "suite au déclenchement avant terme du travail",


No entiendo por qué no lo entiendes ya que lo traduces muy bien...

Significa que el parto prematuro tiene lugar porque(como consecuencia de = suite à) se ha iniciado (déclenchement) el trabajo de parto (le travail) antes de acabarse los nueve meses de embarazo (avant terme)...
Y esto se verifica en un 50% de los casos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Voici des formules correspondantes:
Con relación a mi visita...
Esperando los reciba en breve, le saluda atte,  (+firma)
Un saludo


----------



## Maarr

Nueva pregunta
​ *Suite aux précieux contacts établis...*

Cómo puedo traducir este Suite?

De antemano gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Maarr y bienvenido/a al foro:

*Como continuación a* los interesantes/preciados contactos mantenidos...

Adjunto aquí muestras de inicios de cartas en francés y español:
http://html.rincondelvago.com/correspondencia-comercial.html


----------



## eduardo007

Yo solo aportaré una corrección ortográfica: se escribe siguiendo, no sigiendo (con "u" muda...siguiendo a la "g").


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Hola, me preguntaba si lo marcado se traduciría así, por favor...
 
A l’exemple du renvoi de 50'000 enfants des usines textiles du Bangladesh, au début des années 90, *suite à la crainte* *d’un boycott* des Etats-Unis.

 
*Intento*

Un ejemplo es el despido de 50 000 niños de fábricas textiles de Bangladesh a principios de los años 90, *por temor a un boicot* de los Estados Unidos


----------



## HatoSan

Moonlight, 
"por temor a un boicot" está bien... Lo que no me cuadra es la traducción que haces de "à l'exemple" y de "renvoi"...
*** Mantenerse en el marco de la pregunta. Señalar los problemas, vale, pero no resolverlos aquí.
Gévy (moderadora)
Espero ser de ayuda


----------



## Tina.Irun

> A l’exemple du renvoi de 50'000 enfants des usines textiles du Bangladesh, au début des années 90, *suite à la crainte* *d’un boycott* des Etats-Unis.
> Un ejemplo es el despido de 50 000 niños de fábricas textiles de Bangladesh a principios de los años 90, *por temor a un boicot* de los Estados Unidos


Hola:
Yo también encuentro correcta la traducción de "suite à la crainte ..." pero no de "à" en "à l'exemple".
*** Mantenerse en el marco de la pregunta. Espera a que abra otro hilo. 
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## nox31

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Cómo se dice "*suite à* notre précédent mail d'information, nous vous informons que..."

es correcto "*a continuación de* nuestro precedente correo electrónico... ?
muchas gracias!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Yo pondría simplemente *tras...*


----------



## nox31

muchas gracias


----------



## esteban

Lo bueno del giro "tras el..." es que se ajusta a cualquier contexto. Se puede sin embargo recurrir a la expresión "a raíz de" cuando "suite à" (o "à la suite de") indica una consecuencia de algo: 


Suite à la crise financière, de nombreuses entreprises ont demandé une aide au gouvernement. <=> A raíz de la crisis financiera, numerosas empresas han solicitado una ayuda al gobierno.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## crisg

Buenos días,
tengo la siguiente duda con esta frase:
"*SUITE AU PAIEMENT DE NOS FRAIS **ET COMMISSIONS SUR **VOUS DONNONS MAINLEVEE..."
*Lo traduciría como "tras el pago nuestros gastos y comisiones, os liberamos..."

Mi duda es la siguiente... el "suite au paiement" se entendería como:
1. Que hay que pagarles y que una vez se haya hecho esto, les liberan.
2. Que puesto que ya les han pagado, les liberan.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Maupassant

Creo que nadie ha utilizado aquí el "a raíz de" que, según el DRAE, puede significar "inmediatamente después de" o "a causa de". Creo que se adecua a la perfección a todas las dudas propuestas anteriormente.


----------



## Gévy

Maupassant said:


> Creo que nadie ha utilizado aquí el "a raíz de"


Pues sí, en le post #33 Esteban lo propuso. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Maupassant

Perdón, creía haber dado en el clavo y ya lo habían dicho.


----------



## Obscuremélancolie

Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda respecto a la traducción de "suite à". He leído todo lo que habéis escrito y me parece correcto traducirlo por "después de" o "tras", pero yo estoy traduciendo una respuesta a una carta comercial y no sé si quizá otra expresión quedaría mejor, dado que tengo que respetar unas convenciones determinadas. 
La carta es una respuesta de un técnico de calefacciones a una señora que le escribe pidiéndole un presupuesto para instalar la calefacción de su casa. Entonces este le responde:

Madame,

Suite à votre demande et compte tenu....

Mi intento:

Estimada señora:

En respuesta a su petición de presupuesto.... 

Me parece mejor que: tras/después de su demanda de presupuesto, ¿qué pensáis?

Muchas gracias ^^


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir: *con arreglo/ con relación a su solicitud...*


----------

